# Playmate of the month...



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

it was a rainy Saturday yesterday so I spent some time at my workbench again. I found a great way of getting rid of my inevitably growing number of VW bug reject bodies.

So my first "dirt track special" bug´s got a playmate now:




























Only 2 more of these and I´ll be routing an MDF 4 lane oval (with squeeze curves)... 

Back to my other table - I already Dremeled off the fenders of an orange reject bug! 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Too cool.*

:thumbsup: Claus... Simply awesome. My hat's off to you on these 2 beauties. I might have to do something similar with the bug you sent me. (Hope you don't mind) I just never thought fenderless V-Dubs could look so good. Dave


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Claus, very nice work indeed... :thumbsup: Where did you get the wheels that you have on these beauties?? Those are exactly what I have been looking for to put on my "Beer Wagon" (a WIP that is almost finished). Keep up the great work. 


Jeff


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Very clean imaginative work there Claus!
Bet those little "Buggers" would be a lot of fun slidin against the cushion! Great detail and craftsmanship. Are those bumpers bent out of brass pin tubing? The HO scale expanded steel screens in that 65 are neat too-never seen it that small.

Lookin foreward to more --- Circle Track DAC


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow is all I can say everytime I see your work Claus. thank you so much for sharing your talent with us, you offer up so many great and amazing ideas. I know my battery is charged so time to go..griiinnd...

Coach


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME MAN!! I like the richard petty color on that! May I ask what color did you use on that car (blue and orange) spray can? or ?? 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*WoW!*

Drool! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Claus. How about a "How to" clinic so we can make some of these awesome cars for oursevles? Your work is truly outstanding!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

your right Ron, his work is outstanding, even up close. I bought a few cars from him and they put most other after market/resin workers to shame.
I want to steal his brain and fingers and make my own. lol


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Wow - what amazing reactions! *

Hi folks,

thanks for all your nice comments!!! My ears are still a little red! 

@ Dave: Feel free to do with my bug kit whatever you want to! But if you don´t feel like sacrifying that body I could offer you one of my rejects...

@ Jeff: The wheels on my dirt track specials are Vincent rims equipped with Jack "not so weird" Stinson´s great silicones.

@ DAC: The nerf bars and bumpers are bent from solid brass rods (about 1 mm diameter if I remember well), the expanded steel screens are actually made from aluminium and were bought at an architectural modelers´ shop.

@ coach: Let the Dremel screeeeeam! 

@ Wes: Err, the Petty-looking blue is a little greyish (one of my favorite vintage beetle colors...), the orange is simple enamel paint (Humbrol or Revell - I don´t remember)

@ roadrnr: Shall I pass you a Kleenex? ;-)

@ Ron: Sure, I´ll take my cam and shoot some pics when finishing the next special bug...

@ sethndaddy: Sssh! Please don´t exaggerate!  There are quite a lot of guys out there who do very nice resins! And for all of us there´s always room for improvements (and that´s what´s part of the fun for me)! 

Greetings to all you dirt track fans out there!

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The Playmate of the Month is...I don't know who...BUT it should be Jose Conseco's ex-wife Jessica, who is on the cover of Playboy and is featured in the mag big time. MAN OH MAN!  Some pretty interesting (more liek funny) stories about her ex and his steroid use also.  :tongue:


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Great looking Bugs,I`m impressed.
Coro Kid


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

Realy very nice Klaus, well done. And, I have to say, love that Faller track too! I assume that's Faller?

Paul


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Circle track VW Bugs......now that's really interesting  

GREAT work Claus...I really like that blue and orange Bug.....really sharp :thumbsup:


----------

